
Sublime Text 2 TypeScript Package with build system and syntax highlighting - eranation
https://github.com/eranation/sublime-text-2-typescript
======
eranation
Disclaimer - this is purely built on the top of work of others, just
aggregated it in one place (this is my first attempt on a Sublime Text package
as well, so be gentle please)

